# Sold 2012 Outback 312Bh $21,750



## bommerts (Sep 1, 2013)

2012 312BH. $21,750. Used for 2 summers. Excellent condition. Lots of pics and more description for craigslist here: http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/rvs/4603594545.html

I would post a feature list but this is the Outback forum and everyone here knows their stuff. Let me know if there are any questions. Comes with hitch, sway bar and load leveling system. Note the custom bunk bed rails, thought you guys might appreciate those.


----------



## bommerts (Sep 1, 2013)

More pics


----------



## bommerts (Sep 1, 2013)

Last pic


----------



## bommerts (Sep 1, 2013)

Any feedback on the listing, either positive or negative? What's a normal timeframe for a travel trailer to sell?


----------



## bommerts (Sep 1, 2013)

Sold!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

bommerts said:


> Sold!


curious .... what price did you sell it for? if not to forward to ask - please post or message me .....trying to determine the value of mine.....


----------

